# Cruze ls 2011 can i add an usb port?



## derbi (May 28, 2015)

Hi. I just bought a cruze LS 2011 and i just have an AUX input im my storega conpartment. Beside is an empty usb port. I take it apart and do not see any cable for usb connector. Is there any solution to set up an usb connector to listen music from it? I see that u can buy cable with that connector or is there any other solution for it? 

Thx.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

derbi said:


> Beside is an empty usb port. I take it apart and do not see any cable for usb connector.


Do you have the USB connector, or just the empty spot where it would go? Do you have the factory radio, or had a aftermarket been dropped in?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

The factory radio may have the usb port in the rear you may just need a dealer flash and cable if that is the case...


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

when i checked into this for my 2013 LS cruze the dealer told me you can't just add usb but need an entire audio unit replacement....which makes zero sense to me. i've made due with my aux plug in and my phone for music.


----------



## derbi (May 28, 2015)

I need to open plastic cover and get radio out to see if it has USb connection on backside. I was also thinking to buy something like this IOKONE Car DVD Player For Chevrolet Cruze 2009 2010 2011 2012 2013 With Radio,Bluetooth,GPS,iPod,Steering Wheel Control,Canbus-in Car DVD from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group but i don't know if original connectors fit. And the other soluttion i was thinking to buy bluetooth PDIM multi-media player interface module and swaped with stock and just add an usb connector to it and it will be done, but i'm not shure it will work or will fit becouse i have one din display for info in a center console? Has anybody try this swaped or place other lcd unit in it?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There are two different audio head units for the base stereo. From the descriptions I've seen the only difference is that one supports the USB interface and one doesn't.


----------



## derbi (May 28, 2015)

What do you suggest or anybody else for me to buy to have an usb and maybe a navigation like on link that i post  

Tnx in advance and for great forum


----------

